# My favorites.



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

What are y'alls favorites?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Colors: Black, Red Dun and Cremello
Breeds: Norwegian Fjord, Thoroughbred and Friesian


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Favorite colors: Black, gray, flaxen liver chestnut and nearly anything frame overo. :lol:

Favorite breeds: Arabians, drafty BLM Mustangs/draft crosses, MFT (& North American gaited breeds in general), Friesians, just about anything that looks to have a little draft in it. :lol:


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Colors: Brown, Flashy black, Flashy bays (loooots of white on them), sometimes chesnuts, flaxen on a horse, palomino, buckskin, grullo, dappled greys.. all kinds of colors I cannot even remember the names for. 

Breeds: Latvian harness horse, shire, clydesdale, andalusian and other Iberian breeds.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Colors-Anything that's not liver chestnut (which is what I've got xD)

Breed-Paints, Hanoverians, Thoroughbreds, and Friesians.

Love the pics you posted, Dixie. ^^


----------



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

Colors-Don't mind on color much but not fond of roan and chestnuts 

Breed- Thoroughbreds, warmblood, shire and canadain


----------



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys!
Check out my profile to see some more of my posts!


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Colours = Seal Brown, Smokey Brown, Any colour Roan & Flea bitten grey
Breeds = Hmmm - Just realised I dont have one/any  Guess I'm more of a "type" person I think- I like the "Baroque type" of most breds- be it Arab, Morgan, Andy or Highland pony- or even a Baroque 'type' of crossbred  I do love a good Show Cob & I love heavy saddle hunter types as well (as in UK saddle hunter type- not QH saddle hunter class).


----------



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

Surayya said:


> Colours = Seal Brown, Smokey Brown, Any colour Roan & Flea bitten grey
> Breeds = Hmmm - Just realised I dont have one/any  Guess I'm more of a "type" person I think- I like the "Baroque type" of most breds- be it Arab, Morgan, Andy or Highland pony- or even a Baroque 'type' of crossbred  I do love a good Show Cob & I love heavy saddle hunter types as well (as in UK saddle hunter type- not QH saddle hunter class).


 I agree with the Baroque breeds! So majestic.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Colors: anything with a black mane and tail. Except Appys, there I like bright red with a blanket best.

Breeds: Morgan, Iberian breeds (PRE, Lusitano), Warmbloods, Arab crosses, New Forest Pony. But I certainly appreciate a good QH or Paint, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Colors:
A GOOD Bay








Amber Champagne









Breeds:
American Saddlebred








Belgian


----------



## Vaquero (May 2, 2014)

Favorite colors: Buckskin, Dunskin, Silver Dapple, Black, Grullo
Favorite markings: Dunmarkings, Frame overo
Favorite breeds: PRE, Paint, Quarter, Rocky Mountain Horse, Belgian Draft Horse, Morgan


----------



## haleigho (May 3, 2014)

Since nobodys added this breed yet, I'm totally in love with Trekhainners (sorry for my misspelling)


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

Colours- any greys, especially dapple greys, browns, grullos, blacks, blue roan, piebalds and bright bays and strawberry roans.

Breeds- good, old trusty cobs! Welshes, thoroughbreds, Irish draughts, dutch warmbloods, lusitano and connemaras. 

Although I like pretty much all breeds and colours.


----------

